# another insurance Q



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

got a modded stage 4 car and insurance is due

without running through lots of phone calls any ideas on a few people to call for a descent quote as they wont cover the car on my traders policy
thanks in advance chaps!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pace Ward, I was put me on to them this year and they have proved to be very reasonable. One big advantage is that they cover the mods, so a good starting point if you are Stg 4.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I just got quoted £650 from Adrian flux on stage 4


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Feel free to get in touch, tel: 01707 642552


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

15delux said:


> I just got quoted £650 from Adrian flux on stage 4


is that with full ncb though and with tracker fitted as I got quoted £988 from them?

prob ive got is that all my ncb is on my trader policy

just been quoted £1435 with cci and that includes cover for 5 trackdays and all mods declared which I thought was quite good as on there own each trackday would cost you over £200 to cover the car
so basically £400 for road cover, not bad with just 1 years ncb on the car itself!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

No business use available with CCI.

I went with Pace Ward - £611 for my stage 4 with protected NCB and optional trackday cover for £85

David


----------

